# Power steering leak



## Wally80 (Feb 5, 2015)

Hello, I have a very bad ps leak and Goodyear said it was the pressure line. I was looking at the reservoir line that leads to the back side of the engine and it is wet as well. I have CHilton manual, but it says nothing about this line or the reservoir. I have a 2001 Maxima.

Does anyone know what this line is and how to replace it?


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

The pressure line that runs from the pump to the metal line has a banjo fitting on the pump with two washers. Make sure you replace the two washers when you replace the line, which are Nissan P/N 49726-Y0100. Put a pan to catch the oil under the vehicle. IIRC, the banjo bolt size is 15/16". Remove the banjo bolt and washers from either side of the hose end. Remove the bolt(s) on the bracket in the middle of the hose. Remove the P/S pressure switch. At the opposite end of the hose, use a line wrench to loosen the flared fitting nut and unscrew the nut. Remove the two, 10mm head bolts on the top bracket and remove the high pressure hose. Reverse to install.

If you are replacing the suction hose, the hose that runs between the reservoir and the pump, remove the two clamps and remove the hose. Reverse to install.

Add P/S fluid and turn the steering wheel lock to lock with the wheels off the ground about twenty times to work out the air before starting the engine. Continue turning lock to lock and adding fluid as necessary to purge the air out of the system.


----------

